# Fruitfly Media



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

What is the difference from store-bought media and home-maid potato medias? I want to know so I can make some cultures and sell them.  And for the quality of them. Aslo, what is a good name for a terrarium store and a marine-fish store combined? And where can I get frogs, turtles, and fish whole-sale that is high quality? Thanks in advance.
-Paul


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

Is there a chemical that I am supost to put in the tadpole water to keep parasites/fungus off? Just another question.


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

FrogKid said:


> What is the difference from store-bought media and home-maid potato medias?


Differences:
Store-bought - Other people make them for you
Home-maid - You make them yourselves

Thats pretty much it 

Basically, some people dont want to go through the hassle of putting it all together themselves. I get the same output from store-bought as I do from Home-made. I just make it in bulk now so that I only have to mess with it every 4-6 months. Not much of a hassle at that point.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

[quoteAslo, what is a good name for a terrarium store and a marine-fish store combined? And where can I get frogs, turtles, and fish whole-sale that is high quality? Thanks in advance.
[/quote] What, are you going to start your own fullscale pet store?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

Ohh no. I am only going to get frogs wholesale to possibly sell to people for cheap, but I was wanting to get 5 proven pairs of various frogs to breed in 12 x 16 x 14 tanks. And while doing this also culture some fruitflies in bulk, to sell to stores and/or shows. So I can possibly do this at home for a furure "side" job, so I can work as a frog breeder and a male nurse/x-ray person.  As for the saltwater, my brother is selling his 4-wheeler to get a 800 gallon tank to probogate corals for sale. And maybe when i am 14 or 16 we might move into a store and have the bottom a store and the top a home. Then when were established, raise money to get a house in the country. Right now i am just looking for cheap cb proven paired frogs, after i get my tanks set up. 
-Paul


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

One reason people like to make their own fruit fly media is to save money, it tends to be a lot cheaper.

Also, on a side note, think about using Firefox (http://www.firefox.com) as your browser, then you can install the add-on SpellBound spell checker.


----------



## Schism (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't think you know what goes into purchasing wholesale. First of all you need a tax id# to buy from most any wholesaler. Secondly you typically have to purchase a minimum amount $$$wise. They are not going to be catering to someone setting up some home breeding facility. Next if you buy wholesale, you get what you get. They don't gaurantee them alive, healthy, so on (at least from a lot of wholesalers). Adult cb's PDF's you probably aren't going to find wholesalers with such an animal. 
Its a good thought to buy wholesale, but if anyone could just buy wholesale why would there be pet stores? 
As for fish, same thing really, except with a lot of corals your just going to get what they throw in the bag, what was the easiest to reach. Plus you are almost always going to get wild collected corals, which are a huge risk to a hobbiest. They often carry parasitic organisms, which can decimate a collection, they very often RTN or Bleach as they adjust. Overall purchasing wild caught corals, or wholesale corals is a BAD idea for a typical hobbiest.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh Paul...You're such a kidder! :lol:


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

> Is there a chemical that I am supost to put in the tadpole water to keep parasites/fungus off? Just another question.


Some people use a dilution of Methyl Blue (2-3 drops per gallon) to keep eggs free of fungus and going "bad". As soon as you introduce the tads to food (24-48hr after emerging from the egg) you eliminate the Methyl Blue dilution and use whatever water you choose to rear your tads in (tadpole teas, rain water, ect)


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Instead of concentrating on getting cheap frogs, get high quality frogs. I am a kid too, and when I buy animals price is a factor but quality is of utmost importance. Save your money and buy them a little at a time. Many people wont give you a fruitfly medium receipe that is worth selling, I have one that I have tinkered with and it is finally up to the quality of commercial media, but you wont see me giving that out soon. So instead of looking for handouts do some hard work, save your money and learn all you can about the animals you want to keep. I hope you dont take this offensively, but maybe you should do some homework before posting.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Excellent advice from a peer.

s


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

mindcrash said:


> Also, on a side note, think about using Firefox (http://www.firefox.com) as your browser, then you can install the add-on SpellBound spell checker.


How about everyone knocks it off with the whole spell check thing, it's getting old. It seems Paul can't make a post without someone nailing on him about his spelling


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

amphibianfreak said:


> How about everyone knocks it off with the whole spell check thing, it's getting old. It seems Paul can't make a post without someone nailing on him about his spelling


I think anyone would agree that the correct spelling of words is only a good thing. 

My comment wasn't made in a disparaging tone, simply trying to help.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Everybody is just trying to help Paul, good grammar and correct spelling are very important in school and especially college. He has greatly improved his spelling so far. Keep up the good work :wink:


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Mindcrash,

I did realize that your comment wasn't made to sound mean, what I said wasn't directed towards you. I only quoted you b/c there are many people that have said something along the lines of what you said. 

Geckguy, I know everyone is trying to help him, but I think he gets the point and doesn't need reminded about his spelling after every post he makes

Some people just aren't good spellers, and he's only 12. I'm done posting about this since it's " off-subject"


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok, some people didnt understand what i meant. I am not going to get wholesale(if i do) from just anyone cheap. I know that theres goos places, i forget the name, but I know a lfs that has a good wholesaler. And, theres never wc animals at good sw wholesalers, that i know of. I didnt read all the posts so far... But I am looking. I am just going to get the racks and breed them in around 20 gallons. ( custom ) Thanks for the info.! 
-Paul


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Ohh, as for the spelling, im working on it people. You don't have to post about every little word. I know you have to pay at least 300$ at some wholesalw stores to get wholesale. I am probably just going to breed frogs and cultures at home, since my dad is now letting me get more than 2 tanks, that use the same light, heating, ect. Thanks for the info. I want to make shure my eggs are fertile. And I know it's hard work raising tadpoles, but it will be a few years, so I have time to learn. 
-Paul


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I was wondering about the two tank rule, well if you have to limit the number of lights, look into 4' shoplights. I started using T-8's in my shoplights and they do produce more light.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

50% more.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Heh, I have shoplights.  For my 75 gallon. Thanks for all the info people. 
-Paul


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Paul,

Good luck in your breeding efforts. If you keep studying hard you will be an expert in a few years and you may choose to study herptology in school along with medical tech. I wish I had known at 13 what my vocation would be.

Regarding the breeding/wholesale efforts, you have a lot of time and energy and breeding is an ideal home business for you. It takes little overhead, just lots of time. Once you get good at it you can make the circuit of reptile shows and sell frogs over the internet. On the other hand, wholesale requires huge amounts of money for inventory and a lot of experience to guess how markets develop. I can't think of a more difficult thing for you to try. 

Just remember to keep your costs down, so if the projects don't work out you haven't lost much money. Also remember that frog prices will keep coming down as the market gets bigger and more people supply captive bred frogs, like you. So don't count on making a fortune, just a little spending money.

Dave Willmore


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Paul,Being your age I respect what your trying to do (about the wholesale stuff)But I tried that when I was eleven and I got messed up.At first everything seemed to be going good but then things happened and I was left with a lot of extra stuff and only two frogs that were healthy,so I decided to save up my money and start fresh when I'm around 15-16.Maybe you should wait too,unless its crucial or something.....just my opinion.  


By the way,I want to be a mech. or electronical engineer and have my own dart frog breeding business.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

Yea, its allow of money. My brother is an expert at saltwater so thats why I was thinking about moving into a store in the future. This saturday my brother and I moved out a 120 gallon tank from a rich person who didnt want it and we got a couple thousand dollard worth of saltwater and freshwater equiptment, there were 4 hang-on filters! So, I am going to use 2 of the canister filters for my tanks, and I got a full trashbag of colorful fake plants... So not im taking my time working on cleaning the equiptment. It will be more that 2 years before I am established with the tanks and when I have over 25 cultures and 15 froglets, then I might go to a reptile expo. BTW, how much does it cost to rent 2 tables at the expo?
Or maybe 1 table? Thanks in advance.
-Paul


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Table space at expos is usually about $75-100 per. Not to burst your bubble, but you might have some trouble convincing potential buyers to buy frogs from you in an expo setting simply because of your age.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks. I know some people will have questions as to why I am sitting there... Buy my mom or dad will be there so if i have troubles, they can help. And anyays, people shouldn't look to see what the seller looks like, but see what the frog looks like, event thats not how things work these days. 
-Paul


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Most shows that have a considerable amount of people in attendance charge about a $150, and if you need more than one outlet their is an extra charge. Shows like Daytona cost quite a bit more. My friend is a vendor there and I forgot what it was but it was alot more than $150, he also has to pay about 8 months before the show. I would rethink the amount of frogs you plan on bringing to shows, 15 frogs is not many at all. My friend brings 50 azureus when he isnt expecting much business and that isnt including all the other types. 25 cultures isnt alot either, Derek Rader brought at least 100 to the last Tampa show. Plus the stuff he had under the table for me. IMO it wouldnt be worth doing a show with 15 frogs and 25 cultures. You would probablly break even, or maybe even loose money. But if you do plan on doing a show make sure your table is well set up and clean. Have frogs in 1/2 ten gallons and package frogs into deli cups when a person buys them to avoid people stealing your frogs. Theft is quite common at reptile shows and that is why LLL reptile has their whole table covered in a net.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Hmm, I know, but that was a estament to sell.... i think. Well, anyways, I will get more if i decide to. I might just have them in my room and have people come over to buy them.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Remember the internet, it is a great place to sell stuff. You can sell to people across the US, instead of people just in your area. Try not to tell that many people what you have. There have been a few times when people have had substantial collections stolen. The only people who really know what I have are a few friends, my family, and the people on dendroboard.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Yea, theres crazy people out there, but id only sell to people on dendroboard, or on the internet, if i ever get a free site. And I dont know how to ship dendrobates... its all confusing, but I have time to think about it.  I witnessed a criminal steeling a fish food at a dft, distant fish store, unlike local fish store. And the guy who owned the store say him. But he didnt do anything, just said if I see that guy come in here again im calling the police...


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Shipping frogs isnt too hard. When you need help I am sure somebody on here can give you good advice. I have shipped quite a few times and never had a problem, but I always get nervous.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Yea, but those ups and fedex people can get a little careless sometimes, ( no offence to people here who work there). Once I got a coral and this guy was flipping it over to see what it was. I might try it.


----------

